
Company Culture: Crutches vs. Wings - mkhattab
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/company-culture-crutches-vs-wings-daniel-dotsenko
======
sifoobar
I fully agree, both regarding programming languages and company culture. A
younger and more naive version of me once took one of those savior jobs at a
big, established company. I could stand it for 2 months before I freaked out,
went to my manager and demanded change or else. I'm pretty sure he was
relieved to get rid of the pesky little fly that was disturbing his waiting-
to-die routine.

